# حل سقف هوردى باستخدم برنامج sap2000 v12 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
 حل سقف هوردى باستخدام برنامج sap2000 v12 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى 


الحلقة الاولى لسقف هوردى رسم ونقل للساب

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?iznmk5z2d3y

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/97131786/9ba75078/HB1.html

الباسوورد : 
BAROUDY
حروف كابيتال

روابط الحلقة الثانية 

 http://www.mediafire.com/?iyn24hmwgz2

 http://www.mediafire.com/?hgmmahowymd

 أو

 http://www.4shared.com/file/110642408/8f361975/HB2part1.html


*http://www.4shared.com/file/97323190.../HB2part2.html*

الباسوورد : 
MOSS​


----------



## Al-Maher (5 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اختي العزيزة على هذه الدراسة، ودمتم....


----------



## anass81 (5 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختي اميرة على هذه المشاركة الممتازة


----------



## كمال محمد (5 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بهذا الجهد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## محمد 977 (5 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

ألف ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير 
و هناك سؤال حول اختلاف قيم ردود الأفعال من بلاطات الهوردي أو المصمتة باختلاف نسخ الإيتابس


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (6 أبريل 2009)

معلومات كنت أبحث عنها
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## b_nouri (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لكم على المجهودات الكبيرة.

لكنني لم أتمكن من التحميل من rapidshare 
لو سمحتم ، إن كانت هناك إمكانية للتحميل من 4shared لتعميم الفائدة.

تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2009)

b_nouri قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لكم على المجهودات الكبيرة.
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ححاول ارفعهم لحضرتك على الفورشير ان شاء الله وارفقهم بالمشاركة يعنى يوم او يومين ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اختي اميرة على هذه المشاركة الممتازة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مهم وجميل لكن مع الاسف الرابيد شير لا يعمل في الامارات لا اعرف السبب واتمنى اذا امكن وتوفر رابط اخر نكون ممتنين لكم .


مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع مهم وجميل لكن مع الاسف الرابيد شير لا يعمل في الامارات لا اعرف السبب واتمنى اذا امكن وتوفر رابط اخر نكون ممتنين لكم .
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بحاول ارفع الملفات عللى روابط اخرى فورشير وسارفقها ان شاء الله بالمشاركة وساقوم بانزالها ايضا فى موضوع جديد


----------



## badawey (6 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر علي المجهود ولكن هل من الموقع الرفع علي اي حاجه غير الرابيد شير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده رابط اخر لاول حلقة وان شاء الله ارفع باقى الروابط غدا
http://www.4shared.com/file/97131786/9ba75078/HB1.html


----------



## محمد 977 (7 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير 
و يا ليت حضرة المهندس المحترم الباردوي يضع لنا سلسلة كاملة تعليمية لكل من برامج الساب و السيف و الإيتابس 
و هناك مشكلة تحصل معي عندما أمثل البلاطات المصمتة أو الهوردي بالإيتابس أن الأحمال المنقولة من البلاطة للجوائز لا تساوي المحسوبة يدوياً و ذلك كما تعلمته حسب الكود السوري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2009)

محمد 977 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> و يا ليت حضرة المهندس المحترم الباردوي يضع لنا سلسلة كاملة تعليمية لكل من برامج الساب و السيف و الإيتابس
> و هناك مشكلة تحصل معي عندما أمثل البلاطات المصمتة أو الهوردي بالإيتابس أن الأحمال المنقولة من البلاطة للجوائز لا تساوي المحسوبة يدوياً و ذلك كما تعلمته حسب الكود السوري


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*شرح لبرنامج سيف 8 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/139332307/SAFE1.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/139331768/SLAB2.rar *
*http://rapidshare.com/files/139332460/SAFE3.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/139332582/SAFE4.rar*
_*http://rapidshare.com/files/140816182/5.rar*_
_*http://rapidshare.com/files/140816011/6.rar*_
_*http://rapidshare.com/files/140815746/3EX.rar*_

*تحليل خزان ارضى باستخدام **sap2000v12** للمهندس مصطفى البارودى موجود بهذه المشاركة*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111076.html*

*بعض شروحات الفيديو باستخدام **sap2000 v12** للمهندس محمد فتحى موجودة بهذه المشاركة *

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125414.html*

*وده شرح للساب للدكتور عاطف عراقى ولكن باصدار قديم شوية وهو منقول من احد المنتديات*

*تعليم مبادىء ساب** 2000*
*12.rar*
*13.rar*
*14.rar*
*15.rar*
*16.rar*
*5.rar*
*6.rar*
*7.rar*
*8.rar*
*atefsap10.rar*
*atefsap11.rar*
*atefsap9.rar*
*ساب-1-عاطف-عراقى-مشروع-انشاءات.rar*
*ساب-2-عاطف-عراقى-مشروع-انشاءات.rar*
*ساب-3-عاطف-عراقى-مشروع-انشاءات.rar*
*ساب-4-عاطف-عراقى-مشروع-انشاءات.rar*


*شرح مثال تطبيقى (مشروع )مبنى مرتفع** tall building*
*tall-building-2.rar*
*tall-building-4.rar*
*tall-building-5.rar*
*tall-building-7.rar*
*tall-building-8.rar*
*tall-buildung-3.rar*
*tall-duilding-1.rar*
*tall-duilding-6.rar*


*شرح مثال تصميم جراج**متعدد الادواربالساب*


*مثال كراج.rar*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ده رابط اخر لاول حلقة وان شاء الله ارفع باقى الروابط غدا
> http://www.4shared.com/file/97131786/9ba75078/HB1.html


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رابط اخر للجزء الاول من الدرس الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/97282926/882779a9/HB2part1.html


----------



## م . ام حمدان (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكورة اختي اميرة على الروابط


----------



## anass81 (7 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رابط اخر للجزء الاول من الدرس الثانى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/97282926/882779a9/hb2part1.html



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة, سوف أقوم باضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة, سوف أقوم باضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وانا ان شاء الله أقوم برفع الجزء الاخير من المحاضرة الثانية واطلب من حضرتك انك تضيف هذا الرابط بعد وضعه الى باقى الروابط ليكتمل الثلاث روابط الخاصة بالمحاضرة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed224 (7 أبريل 2009)

دروس قمة الروعة ،فتحت الطريق أمامي وزودتني بإمكانيات شكلت مفاتيح للبرنامج . مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رابط اخر للجزء الاول من الدرس الثانى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/97282926/882779a9/HB2part1.html


 
رابط آخر للجزء الثانى من الدرس الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/97323190/b5f3f88e/HB2part2.html

password الدرس الاول
BAROUDY

password الدرس الثانى
MOSS


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة, سوف أقوم باضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا قمت برفع الجزء الثانى من المحاضرة الثانية فى المشاركة السابقة مباشرة ياريت حضرتك تضمه للمشاركة الاصلية فى اول صفحة مع باقى الروابط حتى يستفيد بها الجميع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (8 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا قمت برفع الجزء الثانى من المحاضرة الثانية فى المشاركة السابقة مباشرة ياريت حضرتك تضمه للمشاركة الاصلية فى اول صفحة مع باقى الروابط حتى يستفيد بها الجميع
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تمت الاضافة

جزاكِ الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تمت الاضافة
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2009)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


 
وجزانا واياكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سفيان9500 (24 أبريل 2009)

ألف ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amrq23 (3 مايو 2009)

شكر ا جزيلا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سامو جاك (11 مايو 2009)

اللينك مش شغال للجزء الاول من الحلقة الاولى واشكر مساهمتك الجليلة وادعو ان استطيع رد جزء مما تفعلينة معنا


----------



## سامو جاك (11 مايو 2009)

اسف الجزء الاول من الحلقة التانية مش شغال


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 مايو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> اسف الجزء الاول من الحلقة التانية مش شغال


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
انا جربت الرابط للجزء الاول من الحلقة الثانية لروابط الفورشير ومن الواضح فعلا انه تعرض للتلف بسبب تعدد مرات التحميل ولكن روابط الرابيد شير لهذا الجزء شغالة فهل يوجد اى مشكلة لتحميل هذا الجزء من الرابيدشير لانى حاليا عندى مشكلة بجهاز الكمبيوتر تعوق ان اقوم برفع او تحميل اى ملفات
ام ان روابط الرابيدشير محجوبة عندكم ولا تستطيع التحميل منها 
احب ان اعرف الرد اذا كان هناك اى مشكلة للتحميل من الرابيدشير ساقوم باعادة الرفع وقتها ان شاء الله ولكن بعد ان يتم معالجة المشكلة الموجودة بالجهاز عندى ولكن ده حيعطل حضرتك عدة ايام لحين حل المشكلة بجهاز الكمبيوتر
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد كم الماز (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أختي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
انا في السعودية والروابط تمام وتم التنزيل:75::75:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 مايو 2009)

احمد كم الماز قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أختي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> انا في السعودية والروابط تمام وتم التنزيل:75::75:


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامو جاك (12 مايو 2009)

مهندسة اميرة اشكر حسن تعاونك وسرعة الاستجابة انا فعلا حملت من الرابيد شير وزي الفل لكن لما بفك الضغط لاي جزء بالاقي صورة اللي بتظهر مش ملف الفيديو ارجو من حضرتك لو مريتي بالمشكلة تفيديني لاني محتاج دة في شغلي وشكرا


----------



## Mena_mina (12 مايو 2009)

شكراً لكى أختى الكريمه وسامحينى على أساءتى اليكى فى موضوع سابق ارجو قبول الاعتذار ... وشكرا لكى مره أخرى ... أختك منه مينا.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> مهندسة اميرة اشكر حسن تعاونك وسرعة الاستجابة انا فعلا حملت من الرابيد شير وزي الفل لكن لما بفك الضغط لاي جزء بالاقي صورة اللي بتظهر مش ملف الفيديو ارجو من حضرتك لو مريتي بالمشكلة تفيديني لاني محتاج دة في شغلي وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا كان الملف عبارة عن جزئين فانه لابد من توفر الجزئين كاملا لفك الملف كما ان الملف عند فكة يعمل كملف فيديو صوت وصورة يمكن عندك مشكلة بفك الملف اذا كان جزئين كما انه عند فك الضغط يجب وضع الباسور لفك الضغط او ان البرنامج المستخدم فى عرض الملفات غير مسطب عندك
لان الملفات تعمل صوت وصورة ان شاء الله واقوم بعرضها باستخدام برنامج 
media player classic

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

mena_mina قال:


> شكراً لكى أختى الكريمه وسامحينى على أساءتى اليكى فى موضوع سابق ارجو قبول الاعتذار ... وشكرا لكى مره أخرى ... أختك منه مينا.


 
اهلا بك اخت منه ومرحبا بك وارجو ان تستفيدى من اى مشاركة اضعها بالملتقى ليستفيد بها جميع الاخوة المهندسين بالملتقى
وان كنت مقصرة قليلا هذه الفترة بسبب وجود بعض المشاكل بالجهاز عندى 
واتمنى ان تستفيدى ويستفيد الجميع
لك منى خالص التحية
اختك اميرة


----------



## سامو جاك (12 مايو 2009)

جربت media player classic ومش شغال لا صورة و لا صوت ارجو حل المشكلة جربي الريال بلاير مش شغال


----------



## سامو جاك (12 مايو 2009)

ياريت لو يابشمهندسة عندك حاجات للفريم حسابات الاحمال بما فيها الكمر الثانوي والبلاطات حسب الكود المصري يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> جربت media player classic ومش شغال لا صورة و لا صوت ارجو حل المشكلة جربي الريال بلاير مش شغال


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بص ممكن حضرتك تبحث فى الجوجل عن البرنامج الذى يفتح الملفات امتداد avi وتقوم بتحميله لان انا فعلا ما عنديش مشكله فى فتح الملفات ولو فى مشكلة قولى لو ما عرفتش بس اتاكد الاول انك حملت الملفات صح بمعنى ان المشكلة دى تكون موجودة فى شرح الدرسين
فى انتظار ردك بخصوص هذه المشكلة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> ياريت لو يابشمهندسة عندك حاجات للفريم حسابات الاحمال بما فيها الكمر الثانوي والبلاطات حسب الكود المصري يبقى كتر خيرك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا حاليا ما عنديش اى شئ بخصوص الفريمات لكن ان شاء الله لو وجدت اى شئ ساخبرك وعلى العموم للاحوط بردوا حضرتك ممكن تحط الطلب ده كموضوع بالقسم وان شاء الله ساحاول البحث عن طلبك ولو وجدت اى شئ حبلغك ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامو جاك (12 مايو 2009)

حملت كويس زي الفل اسمحيلي اسالك كام سؤال بالمرة وتجوبيني انا عندي مبنى مكون من 4 ادوار الدور الارضي 3م والاول3م بردة الباقي 4.5 م ارتفاع المشكلة في امر replicate مابيعملش غير نموذج واحد يا 3 يا 4م


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> حملت كويس زي الفل اسمحيلي اسالك كام سؤال بالمرة وتجوبيني انا عندي مبنى مكون من 4 ادوار الدور الارضي 3م والاول3م بردة الباقي 4.5 م ارتفاع المشكلة في امر replicate مابيعملش غير نموذج واحد يا 3 يا 4م


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما انت ممكن بعد ما تعمل replicate تعمل move للسقف متر ونصف فى اتجاه z لاعلى
او تعمل replicate للسقف الاول 3 متر وبعد كده من هذا السقف تعمل replicate مسافة 4.5 متر يعنى تكرر كل دور لوحده
ده مجرد راى جربه وان شاء الله ينفع معاك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 مايو 2009)

_*جزاكي الله كل خير مهندسه اميره*_


----------



## سيد طه محمد (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مايو 2009)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> _*جزاكي الله كل خير مهندسه اميره*_


 


سيد طه محمد قال:


>


 
وجزانا واياكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط آخر للجزء الاول من الدرس الثانى HB2.part1 بسبب تعرض الرابط الاصلى للتلف

الرابط الجديد هو

http://www.4shared.com/file/110642408/8f361975/HB2part1.html

ارجو من احد الأخوة المهندسين المشرفين استبدال الرابط التالف بهذ الرابط الجديد وذلك بالمشاركة الاصلية
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (9 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رابط آخر للجزء الاول من الدرس الثانى hb2.part1 بسبب تعرض الرابط الاصلى للتلف
> 
> الرابط الجديد هو
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكِ الله خيراً , تم إضافة الرابط للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً , تم إضافة الرابط للمشاركة الأولى


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد 977 (9 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة*

ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة 
ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة
ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة 
ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2009)

محمد 977 قال:


> ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة
> ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة
> ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة
> ألف ألف شكر و مشكورين على كل الجهود المميزة


 

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شكشوك (17 يونيو 2009)

يأخ مشكور على الفيديو بس الجزء الاول في الحلقة الثانية مش راضي الرابط يفتح ممكن ترسلي أي رابط يمكن يفتح معايا لأني محتاجة ضروري والله يبارك فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2009)

شكشوك قال:


> يأخ مشكور على الفيديو بس الجزء الاول في الحلقة الثانية مش راضي الرابط يفتح ممكن ترسلي أي رابط يمكن يفتح معايا لأني محتاجة ضروري والله يبارك فيك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط يعمل تم تجريبه الآن وهو يعمل اعد المحاولة مرة اخرى

اذا لم تستطع التحميل من هذا الرابط مرة اخرى 
فهذه مشاركة بها الكثير من الكتب والشروحات التعليمية للساب بما فيها شرح الفيديو لسقف الهوردى للمهندس مصطفى البارودى وستجد هذه الحلقة على روابط اخرى ولكن ستضطر الى تحميل هذه الحلقة بأكملها مرة اخرى لان تقسيم الحلقة مختلف على 3 اجزاء على ما اتذكر وليس على جزئين كما بهذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133773.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسن الغمرى (14 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس مهنا (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين الله يبارك فيكن


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## odwan (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي ختي الكريمة وألف شكر وتقدير لمجهودك المتميز والرائع
تحياتي وتقديري
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2009)

حسن الغمرى قال:


> ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


 



فراس مهنا قال:


> مشكورين الله يبارك فيكن


 



م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 



odwan قال:


> بارك الله فيكي أختي الكريمة وألف شكر وتقدير لمجهودك المتميز والرائع
> تحياتي وتقديري
> وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fihonil (21 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الكبير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2009)

fihonil قال:


> الف شكر على المجهود الكبير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سيف الهواري (22 يوليو 2009)

*ألف ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## م محسن (22 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اختي اميرة على هذه المشاركة الممتازة*​


----------



## mdsayed (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم على المجهودات الكبيرة


----------



## ROZE1 (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## البرنس رامى (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2009)

سيف الهواري قال:


> *ألف ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير *


 



م محسن قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اختي اميرة على هذه المشاركة الممتازة*​


 


mdsayed قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جزاكم الله خيرا


 


mdsayed قال:


> شكرا لكم على المجهودات الكبيرة


 


roze1 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


 


محمد السلفي 2 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


 


البرنس رامى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسنبل2009 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## twity181 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله قيك


----------



## salim salim (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_sabry (25 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamedlovers (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و نفعنا و اياكم بهذا العمل


----------



## melmokhtar (21 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود و حتى تعم الفائدة هذا رابط لبرنامج vlc-0.8.2-win32 لفتح ملفات فيديو م مصطفى البارودى و كثير من الملفات الاخرى هذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/ibI-J5Lu/vlc-082-win32.html


----------



## حماده جوهر (27 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكن ان يقاوم punch stress ام بزيادة قطاع الخرسانه فقط فى القواعد


----------



## حماده جوهر (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من سيادتكم الرد على سؤالى كيف يمكن حاب عدد الكانات فى الاعمدة والقطر المستخدم للكانات


----------



## محمد صبري أبوالنجا (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

حماده جوهر قال:


> هل يمكن ان يقاوم punch stress ام بزيادة قطاع الخرسانه فقط فى القواعد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا يرجى وضع الاستفسارات بعد ذلك فى المكان المخصص لها بان توضع مثلا فى موضوع منفصل حتى يمكن التنبه لها وليس من خلال الرد على احد المواضيع

ثانيا القص الثاقب يقاوم بزيادة عمق الخرسانة المسلحة وليس عن طريق حديد التسليح


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

حماده جوهر قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو من سيادتكم الرد على سؤالى كيف يمكن حاب عدد الكانات فى الاعمدة والقطر المستخدم للكانات



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك معادلات تصميمية للاعمدة وهى تختلف من كود لاخر حسب البلد يمكن فيها التاكد من القص للاعمدة هذا اذا كانت الاعمدة معرضة لقص ليمكن حساب قطر الكانات والمسافة بين الكانات 
بالاضافة الى ان التقسيط بين الكانات يكون محدد ايضا بالمواصفات

لكن فى الغالب فى حالة الاعمدة الغير معرضة لاى قص يتم وضع كانات للاعمدة قطر 8 مم بتقسيط 15 او 20 سم


----------



## م.ريحان (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير حتى تعم الفائدة أكثر
كان يمكن تغيير دقة الفيديو حتى يصبح أصغر حجما ثم نضغطه لأن أخد وقت طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا حتى نزل سرعة التحميل العظمى 11 كيلو ريف دمشق سوريا 
شكر مرة أخرى


----------



## حماده جوهر (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ العزيز لقد قمت بحل سقف هوردى اعصاب فى اتجاهين هل يمكن ان تكون العزوم على الاعصاب سالبه و موجبه و لقد واجهتنى مشكله ايضا عدم رؤية قيم العزوم لان الاعصاب فى اتجاهين نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم والسلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حماده جوهر (7 أغسطس 2010)

ف


----------



## حماده جوهر (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكنى تحميل الملفات باستخدام 4 share حيث لا استطيع ان احصل عليها بعد التحميل تظهر صورة 4 share ويتم عمل التثبيت ولا احصل على شىء افيدونا


----------



## حماده جوهر (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز ارجو من سيادتك توضيح سبب اختلاف العزوم على الاعصاب مع العلم ان المسافه واحدة بين البلوكات الهوردى والاحمال ثابته والمسافه بين العصب و العصب ثابته ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حماده جوهر (10 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mazan2004 (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## civileng111 (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civilworks (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف رائع .. شكرا جزيلا للشارح و المضيف

و لي سؤال : هل تمثيل البلاطة الهوردي ذات الاتجاهين يكون بنفس الآلية .... بمعنى أننا نرسم أعصاب عمودية على تلك التي عندنا 

و نعمل break at intersection !!! 

أرجو الافادة


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## mohammed224 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر على الفيديو التعليمي . وسنة هجرية سعيدة


----------



## مروان المنفى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر جدا


----------



## غسان الفهد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورة اخت اميرة وربي يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعمليه


----------



## سكاماكا (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## amefight (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (23 يناير 2011)




----------



## SA1313 (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
حصل معي مشكل صغير لقد حملت جميع الاجزاء لكن لم استطع فك الضغط ارجو المساعده من حضرتكم(تظهر رساله ارور) 
وشكرا جزيلا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohandes.ms (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



عند فك الضغط للمحاضرة الثانية تظهر رسالة خطأ في برنامج وين رار ولا استطيع فك الضغط 

لذا ارجو رفع الفيديو مباشرة بدون ضغطه حتي اقوم بتحميل الفيديو ولا احتاج اي برامج فك الضغط 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود جعفرى (3 مايو 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (3 مايو 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافية*


----------



## nero12 (16 يوليو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سميرالطحان (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الراقي توب (24 يناير 2012)

بطل ............. يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng-sharif (24 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## hussein ghassan ba (31 يناير 2012)

رجاء اعادة تنزيل الجزء الاول من الدرس الثاني مع جزيل الشكر...........


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس يا ريت اللى يحل حاجة مل تكونش سمبل 
ويجيب حاجة من الواقع


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (18 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل 00 الف شكرا


----------



## asaleh2012 (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اختي و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات المفيدة وفقك الله لكل خير و نرجو دوام المواصلة


----------



## مهندس فهمى احمد (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم استفيد كثيرا من مجهود الاخوه جميعا فشكرا لكل من يضيف جديد وانا منذ فتره حملت شرح بلاطه هورى على الساب عباره عن 3 ملفات مضغوطه ولكن للاسف الدرس الاول اشتغل والدرس الثانى عباره عن الجزئين لم يشتغلوا نتيجه عيب فى الملفات لذلك ارجو من الاخوه مساعدتى فى الحصول على الجزئين وشكرا


----------



## m m a (17 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ا


----------



## adhmdemo (28 أغسطس 2012)

رابط الحلقه الثانيه لا يعمل عندما افك الضغط يعطي لي رساله خطئ


----------



## marwan86 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eng-sharif (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ خيرا​​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2013)

روابط الميديافاير كلها لا تعمل


----------



## eng dardir (25 سبتمبر 2014)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...


----------

